# Help Installing Theme Park World on Vista



## Play-a-Lotte

:4-dontkno
Hey,

I rotated between my games, and currently I'm in the mood to play Theme Park World again. The trouble is, that it's a couple years old now, and made for Win95 and I have Vista.
I tried to install the game, but every time I hit the install-button, it doesn't react. Nothing starts, I don't even get an error-message.

I checked the TPW website, but it doesn't have any info on compatibility with newer OS.

Is there any way on how to install this game on my Vista?


----------



## wasted.

Hi, i just wanna know if you got anywhere with this cus i have exactly the same problem lol 

thanks


----------



## Zealex

Windows vista has a compatibility mode for programs, when you try to install it just shows nothing? Nothing works at all? Could you try running the installer in win 95 compatibility mode and as administrator?


----------



## Play-a-Lotte

I'll try that. thanks


----------



## KrossX

No compatibility mode is required to run it on Vista/7, just be sure to run the setup as Admin.

Also, you might have other issues, for that I suggest you to check the following page:
Theme Park World Windows 2k/XP fix


----------

